# Cannot access https: sites. Pl help



## Anjaandil (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi. guys.. I have gone thru many forum's for this problem.. I could understand some issues.. but not exactly with my problem.. :upset::upset:

I have ADSL2+ modem(dynalink) connected to Netgear wireless router. 2 laptops are connected wireless. and 2 desktop wired to the router.. till this time everything is smooth and no problems with https sites.. :upset:

Now I got a 3rd desktop, since i did not have any spare cat5 cable, i disconnected a desktop and connected the 3rd desktop to it. Everything was fine intially. but after I reinstalled xp home. it connects to internet has a good speed but does not connect to https. sites. I read in the forums.. i could understand a little bit and uninstalled norton AV, used Firefox(latest ver) updated to IE Ver 7. checked the network settings.. and finally booted up with linux ubuntu CD(without installing). Still could not access to https. 

Finally I connected directly to the MODEM. it straight away worked with what settings it had. Now I could not come to point where is the problem. 

With my computer or with the router.. I could not blame the router boz 2 desktop connected via cat 5 cable is working. and other 2 laptops is working wireless.. Also i could not doubt with the 3 pc boz it :4-dontkno worked when directly connected to the modem.. I kindly request rayther techs to help me out.. 

Thanks.ray:


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

If you bypass the router and it works OK, it must be something on the router.


----------



## jonquilmcd (Aug 24, 2009)

First of all make sure that usage of port 443 is not being blocked in the router's firmware. If you can't find anything that would be causing this port to get blocked in the firmware the next step is to reset the router. Make sure though that prior to resetting it you have all the information you need to set up your internet connection handy, because after resetting the router to factory defaults you will need to reconfigure it for your internet connection (unless your internet connection is dynamic DHCP, and then it's just plug it in and go).

Most DSL modems now days have router firmware installed on them. This makes it easier for DSL users to configure their internet connection and provides a little extra protection for those DSL users that connect straight to their modems (and I would dare to say that most do).


----------

